# Aggressive pregnant mare



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

My mare is a queen, by no means is she sweet and lovey. She is completely independent, but when she's on the lead rope or working she will do whatever you ask of her and do it willingly without issue. She has never been aggressive. This is her first pregnancy, she is utd and healthy. She has recently become nasty, she rears when you put a lead on her, pushes and leans on people and her pasture buddy. Literally walks into her buddy as if she isn't there. Turns her rear and tries kicking at whomever gets near her, pins her ears when I try to do anything with her besides brushing her. I'm allowed to do that much. I do not allow this behavior and I correct it when she does it, but I'm worried about this lasting or getting worse or being one of those who won't let you handle her foals. Has anyone else had an aggressive pregnant mare? How long did it last? How was she after foaling? Oh and my vet concluded it to be hormones and her not understanding the changes and foal moving inside her being maiden. And she is also not a mareish mare at all either, very independent and neutral in the herd, not dominant and not on bottom. She usually is the Robin Hood mare making sure the bottom mares get their share to eat and don't get pushed around by the dominant mares. She is due May 3rd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Just correct her and expect her to act like she's not pregnant. 
Bitchy behavior is never acceptable


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Thankyou, that's exactly what I've been doing as it definitely is not behavior I want her to start now or to think is acceptable at all. Every pregnant mare I have been around has been so calm and loving and she has never been nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I don't know if you already do it or not but my advice would be to keep her halter on when she is close to her due date. That way she can be caught and tied. While the foal has its first exam and has blood drawn for an IgG. As someone who has been chased around a pasture by a ****ed off and protective mare whose owners "always had trouble catching her" by which they meant "we can't catch her but still want her and the foal examined". Leave the halter on because without it you don't have a fighting chance at catching her. The foal will be up and not quite coordinated the mare or you could easily knock it over in your manuvering. 

Otherwise, keep the rules and reprimand her for poor behavior.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

I have kept it on since she started acting up and that's another worry. I was wondering if anyone else had dealt with a mare becoming aggressive during pregnancy and whether or not she calmed after foaling. Her being maiden, I want to be sure to be nearby should she have any issues and I don't anyone including her and the foal being harmed if any intervening must be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Usually they get worse after they foal. 
They become protective. 


That's why I won't ever breed a mare like that. 
My friends mare gets goofy and won't let you by it.

My mare I can't be sitting down playing with it and whatever I want and she just stands by me with her head down totally comfortable.
But she's good during her whole pregnancy.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What feed is she on? Believe it or not clover and lucerne (alfalfa) can cause this sort of behaviour. They are both very high in potassium.
great article about this here
ProvideIt Multi Vitamin & Minerals for Horses


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Correct her behavior in the least aggresive way you can. You wish to be nearby when she's foaling but she may withhold if you are. A mare likes to be isolated at this time. Perhaps if you have a box stall, just spend some time with her, even if it's cleaning a saddle outside her stall, or reading. Get her used to your being there. Do this every chance you get. Bring the other one in if you have another stall.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

or invest in a camera where she can be observed without you knowing it or foal her out in an area with marecams. I would also second think breeding her again as with a foal on the ground she now has something to protect.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've only been around one mare that had a foal at her side. That was Lucy's mom. I don't exactly know how she was before Lucy was born but she was a B-word after. Everyone was scared of her. She even chased the vet over the wall of the stall. 

Here's the kicker. I had really no knowledge of horses at that time. She let me in the stall on the third day after meeting her. She let me touch her but was very watchful when I was near Lucy. 

One of the first and only the few times we took her out to a pasture to graze, Lucy got away from her and on the other side of me. She charged at me. Call me stupid, dumb or naive, I just stood there. My thought was show no fear. She turned at the last moment. She didn't kick out or anything, just went over by Lucy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

And that is why it is SO important to develop avery close relationship with the mare long before she foals...if you can


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

It isn't something I can't handle (she isn't crazy or stallion-like) but it is a concern because she has never behaved this way. I don't have stalls unfortunately, but the camera is a good idea, luckily I own one already. She hasn't charged YET or even attempted to and she isn't doing anything to the other mare other than trying to walk through her. she is just being very Mareish and the rearing, Attempting to kick, and the pinning of the ears are all new things that she has never done. That's the thing, I know my mare better than anyone, I worked at the veterinary clinic where she was foaled and worked with her before she was ever for sale. i bought her the moment she came available and have had her ever since. She is the perfect horse, never an attitude or hair out of line UNTIL recently in her pregnancy (I call her a queen because shes very confident not snooty or misbehaved) She was ridden regularly up to her getting uncomfortable in pregnancy and even then still handled. I had her on alfalfa, but my vet had me change to grass hay and she's on good pasture. I was feeding grain as well, but he also suggested that probably had something to add to it so I have stopped that. I don't plan to breed her again next year. She isn't consistently like this, its only been for the past two weeks that she has been this way too and when I correct it she does give up, but then the same thing the next time. I really hope she returns to normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OK is she getting SALT in her feed? Try 2 Tbsp of plain sea salt each feed


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Most mares go through a lot of 'emotional' changes during pregnancy. Our current pregnant mare, Lady, (due middle of April) went through a 'fuss with all the other mares phase' and now she is in a 'I would rather be by myself' phase. Your mare will most likely continue to change...just correct her when necessary. In the words of our vet 'just treat her like a horse'.
After she foals, be extra careful the first few times you are in with her. Some mares don't mind others being around their foals, but some mares do get very protective, e.g. will even charge at you, and you can never predict this based on their non-pregnant/normal behavior.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If she is still aggressive after she foals she should calm down in a few days.
I have a mare here that is a true sweetheart until she foals. then she will not allow anyone near that foal for the first couple of days.
We just leave her and the foal alone and about the thrid day she will allow you to approach it, I dont think it is a big problem
I would not worry about anything as long as the foal appear healthy.
My vet will not even make the 22 mile trip unless it is an emergency. He does come out within a day or two to check the foal if you schedule the visit.
Your mare is behaving like a horse.
Correct her when she is aggressive but use as little 'force" as possible.
You overdue it ane she may become more aggressive when the foal arrives. Shalom


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Merlot, I will try the salt, she does have the mineral blocks in the pasture as well. PaintHorseMares & Dbarabians I will definitely be careful, I always let the mommies have the first day to bond. I will be sure not to be forceful, just a quick correction. It's good to hear that other mares act similarly. She was behaved this morning so maybe she is getting that its not acceptable. Thankyou everyone for the advice and such my concern is mainly about the foaling because her mother (whom my vet owned) passed away from foaling her last filly, and she could have been saved had someone been there for the foaling (the foals legs were not positioned correctly and pierced the uterus during labor). I'm not concerned she will have a problem because her mom had a problem with one, but just for peace of mind I want to be nearby if she does have trouble and I don't want trouble from her if she needs the help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Subbing and wish you the best! ;-)


----------

